# Ordering 2016 Ariens Deluxe... Go SHO?



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

Newer member, first post!

Moved within Denver area last year to a new home with a MUCH bigger driveway (flat, about 25'x300'). We also got pounded with a few big, wet snow dumps, and my single-stage Craftsman which was barely ok for my old 20'x30' was simply outmatched... 

Thanks to all the wisdom on this forum (and movingsnow), I think I've decided on a 2016 Ariens Deluxe 28, but thinking the extra $100 for the SHO model is a pretty good deal...



2016 Deluxe 28 (921046) is $1,099.


2016 Deluxe 28 SHO (921048) $1,199.

I assume the SHO is identical except for the larger, more powerful engine (254cc, 12.5 ft/lbs vs. 306cc, 15 ft/lbs), seems like $100 extra is a no-brainer for a 20% higher torque engine.

A few questions for the group:


_*Go for the SHO? Seems obvious, but maybe I'm missing something...*
_​
If I do go for the SHO, I can't buy it at Home Depot. The local power equipment places around here look like real dumps and get very mixed reviews, which leaves online sales or maybe Ace hardware, which locally also seem pretty clueless about Ariens... 


_*Anybody have any issues or recommendations on buying online?*_ Seems like snowblowersdirect and speedwaysales.com are both big Ariens sellers.

*Any other Ariens models I shouldl be considering other than the 28/28SHO?*​
Finally, I also as a wild-card I am also considering getting a used Honda 928 which I could pick up for just a bit more than the 28 SHO... I actually already own a Honda HS724 track drive blower that I use at our mountain house. It runs great and moves plenty of snow especially for a 24" blower, but honestly I find handling it with the track to be a hassle and I definitely don't need the track drive on my flat Denver driveway. I bought it used from a buddy moving to California, I can't imagine shelling out the huge bucks for a new one. _I know this is an Ariens forum, and I think I've already answered my own question, but *would anybody suggest a six year old but perfect condition Honda HS928 track drive over a brand-spanking-new Deluxe 28 SHO?*_


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

Denver? Can't you just wait a couple of hours after a snowfall, when it will be 70 degrees again? 


The D28 has the same engine as the D24, which makes some folks say the D28 is a bit under-powered for that width. In that case, the recommendation is often to either go for the D24 or kick it up to the D28 SHO. The D28 SHO not only has a larger engine, it also has a faster (and higher output) impeller. It's a killer machine. You can probably stop reading here. 


Denver gets a fair amount of snowfall (~55"), but your real issue seems to be driveway size, unless you have some odd driveway configuration and really need to hurl it pretty far. If you want to minimize clearing time and don't mind spending more, the Platinum 30 SHO would make quick work of your driveway, clearing as fast as you can walk, but it might be overkill for Denver. The Deluxe 30 (available at HD) would probably also work, but in many respects (other than width) the D28 SHO is a superior machine. There is also the EFI version of the D30 (and the Platinum D24), but that adds about $300 more to the cost. Worth googling though. Exciting new stuff.


Buying online? Folks here swear by dealers to ensure the machine is setup properly, claiming 90% of problems are due to improper initial setup. Buying from a dealer also ensures any manufacturing issues are handled by them before you take delivery and that they are responsive if you have issues down the road. Of course, all of that is not guaranteed. I responded to a thread yesterday in which a guy bought a 24 Platinum SHO EFI ($$$) that wasn't setup correctly by the dealer, so there you go. Of course, one bad apple doesn't spoil the bunch. Things happen.

Personally, I have no issues ordering online because I am mechanically inclined...and I did just buy one that way. Well, I ordered it from the HD website, but they literally dropped a crate in my driveway and drove off. I assembled it in under an hour. I had one issue with a cable that needed adjustment, but that took 5 minutes. I also had no issues checking fluids, tire pressures, etc. If it had been defective, I would have had to arrange transport to a dealer and accept that I was probably going to be a low priority for them. That might bug folks. I preferred to keep $300 in my pocket.


The Honda? Fantastic machine, but as you note, the track drive isn't great if you don't need it. 


My opinion - unless you want to drop $$$, the D28 SHO is a heck of a machine. Whatever you do, however, make sure you get this year's model (2016/2017) if you buy an Ariens and not a prior year model. They rebalanced the machines by moving the axle forward a bit to address an auto steer issue that was plaguing quite a few folks. Some vendors still have old stock.

S.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you want to go new go for the Ariens Deluxe 28SHO.
I'd personally go with a used Honda HS928 that is in very good condition (but I am a Honda fan). 
Two reasons to go with the Honda is its legendary reliable long lasting commercial GX engine and their hydrostatic transmission.
Also having used wheeled and tracked units my personal take for deep snow is a tracked unit because it has a lot more traction and goes straight on its own eating and trowing all the snow that it encounters vs a wheel unit that tents to slip on occasions and you have to realign it, also wheel units tend to climb at the EOD vs track units that will likely not. 
But it's a matter of preferences and if you think you'll be fine with a wheeled machine, you will likely be fine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Btw, Welcome aboard.....!


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

No question, spend the extra $$ and get the SHO. You get a bigger engine and let's be honest, nobody ever says they wish they had gotten a smaller engine! 

Welcome to the family, I just got my Platinum 30" SHO on Saturday!


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a Nightmare buying a snowblower online. Found damage after receiving it, spent a week and half trying to get vendor to respond. Had to send detailed pictures of damage, then they requested more pictures. They finally sent paperwork to return the unit. I had to take the unit to someone to strap it back to the skid for $20. Trucking company picked up the unit and 2 days later call to say it was sitting in their warehouse and could not be shipped further without a crate covering it. After a week of trying to get the vendor to respond, I asked the trucking company rep to call the vendor. After three more days the trucking company got the OK to ship as-is. After the vendor received the blower, it took 2 phone calls and 1 week for them to credit my card.


Find a local dealer that has service and a parts inventory.


----------



## linksbox (Oct 20, 2016)

Definitely go for the biggest engine you can afford. Bucket size is in my opinion secondary. It will be no help having to do one less pass on your driveway if you are going to struggle at the end of the driveway where your friendly snow plow driver just dumped all snow from half of the block.
If money is a factor, I would go down to 24 instead of 28, if not, get the 28 SHO.
Or if you like to spend little more Platinum 24 SHO  - that's what i got.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Just an FYI, you might want to wait and see what promotion they are going to offer if they do. I thought the free cover was still valid but had been bumped up to Oct. 31st, I was wrong. It's for Canada only.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Go with the Deluxe 28 SHO and don't look back it has a larger engine than the regular Deluxe 28. Additionally it has a different impeller, belts and pulleys. It essentially spins about 10% faster than the standard impeller per specs. It is well worth the extra $100. If you want more bells and whistles like the Quick Turn chute and heated grips consider their Platinum series machines.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd love to keep upgrading, but really I was initially thinking about a $900 Husky ST224P (untill I found this forum and the comparatively poor reviews of Husqvarna snowblowers...), so the $1,200 D28SHO is already a significant price upgrade, though I expect a huge quality and performance upgrade!

Good news though, I finally found a local dealer with a new-version D28SHO in stock, selling at internet pricing ($1,199). I'll pay an extra $60 tax, but save the $50 lift-gate charge compared to an on-line seller, so price is essentially a wash. Plus they seem to know Ariens well and presumably will set it up perfectly and I'll have a local contact if I have any issues.

What about buying the extended warranty? I typically skip them on most devices, fairly expensive insurance. It looks like Ariens is doing a 'Extend your Warranty to Five Years for $99" promotion (can't post link, my post count is too low, but you can google it), but they sound like super-reliable machines anyway. Anybody ever need warranty service on their Ariens?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I hear ya. I don't think you can find a better machine for $1200. with proper maintenance it should last for decades. When I bought mine last year they had a promo that included the 5 year warranty which was nice. $100. Is a good price for the 5 year extended warranty but as you said it isn't needed. The crank chute is less prone to issues compared to their Quick Turn chute and the LCT engines seem durable. Additionally a 5 year warranty is standard on the gear case.

I had a Deluxe 28+ "limited edition" a couple of years ago that had a leaking gear case that needed a new seal.

Best of luck and please post some pics when you take delivery.


----------

